# Texture & paint first or do tile first



## tractng (Mar 28, 2008)

Guys,

I am done preping the walls in the restroom.  All the hardyback boards are onto the wall/floor.  


Do I texture the wall/ceiling and paint or do I do lay the tile first?



Tony


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

Lay the tiles and cover them. You will not damage the tiles if you cover them with cardboard but it would be very easy to damage or stain your paint with grout or the edge of a trowel or a tile.


----------



## TileGuy (Mar 31, 2008)

It doesnt matter at all. Some builders do paint first some do the tile first. As for staining paint... Ive never had that happen to me in all 16 years but I do wipe it off fast.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah, but you're a pro TileGuy 
I wouldn't worry about my walls if I had you laying my tile, but for the average homeowner, it would be easy to make a mistake.


----------



## sunroom wizard (Mar 31, 2008)

In my opinion, it can be done either way if you are installing base trim. Personally I would texture the ceiling first, then install flooring, paint walls and then install base trim. Thats just the usual order I was taught to work in.


----------

